# Finding the right screws and a supplier.



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone have a supplier of decorative screws smaller than 1/2". I am completing my first test box (thank God it is a test) and attaching the lid with the supplied hardware is impossible even with cutting screws. Most jewelry box lids I see are 3/8ths. I wanted a thin lid and it has been almost impossible to install hinges on. I ended up using epoxy until it dries, then I will attempt to install and maybe epoxy some kind of super short (maybe fake) screws in place. It was a surprise to find how much lumber building a small box takes, it *wasn't* much of a surprise to find out how bad I am at installing my first set of hinges..

Thanks


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

Try this site: https://www.fastenere.com/wood-screws I'm not sure what you mean by decorative. I usually use brass screws with slotted heads on small boxes. A number of sizes down to 1/4" and Philips, slotted, different head profiles…

I've done the epoxy method on one of my first boxes. No one ever knew and it's still working. Sometimes you gotta get creative.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't have pan head (guitar peghead screws are, but maybe a little long at 3/8", I clip off the ends) but I have some tiny brass bugle head tiny screws only 1/4" long. I can mail you some if you want.

Brass peghead screws can be found on ebay.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

check out Hobby Lobby…..order on line from their WOODPILE FUN line of hardware


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Bill a lid that thin is just too thin. I would like suggestion a better design that will take a longer screw.
Here's another source for screws and small box hinges.
https://craft-inc.com/collections/fasteners

Good Luck


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lee Valley?
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/hardware/fasteners/screws/wood-screws/40960-flat-head-brass-screws


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

1/2" Poplar…









Different box…same type of hardware..









Supplies….all from Hobby Lobby Online…


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I get my #2, 3/8" small brass screws from Ace Hardware store. They have a nice selection of screws, you can buy one at a time or by the box. Menards surprisingly also carries small brass screws. I gotten my small jewelry box hardware from Hobby Lobby and from Michaels Craft Store in the past. Both places carry the 'WOODPILE' brand. Check for a local hobby store in your area, or online as bandit571 suggests. Rockler also carries jewelry box hardware and screws https://www.rockler.com/solid-brass-flat-head-phillips-screws


----------

